# Grady got Groomed



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

This was from the first time we got Grady groomed! He was matted so we decided just to get him shaved. You can see his blue eyes in this picture too!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Grady looks so cute :wub: They are so soft when they are shaved down-I love petting them even more when they are. :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Grady looks sooooo good!!! What a doll and he looks like he is pleased with his hair cut!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

He is very handsome!! Jasmyne has a blue eye too!

Judie & Jaz


----------



## jenna0221 (Jun 6, 2007)

yea it was definately funny because the day he got it done he was walking around like showing it off and everything. I call this picture "like my hair?!?! Take a photo!" :biggrin:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grady looks adorable!!! :wub: What a cute little face he has.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Grady is a doll! :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

he is so cute!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, he is an absolute DOLL! What a cutie-patootie - he looks good shaved all the way down...some pups can't pull that look off so well! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww what a cutie. Sorry he got matted.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Grady is a cutie pie!!! I loveee when they're freshly groomed!! Smells sooooo gooood :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hehe so cute!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Soo cute! :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

He looks like a little lion cub. Very cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg. I love his little face :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a cute little guy!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

aww! Adorable!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

He looks ADORABLE :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so cute, he reminds me of murphy in that pic.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Grady is a cutie! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

